# Increased Threat Level



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

The threat level within the United States has been raised today from yellow to orange as increased chatter has shown evidence of a homegrown bomber with ties to a new group known as The Smoky Dawn Front. The group's symbol appears to be a raised fist clenching a cigar accompanied by the words ¡Viva el humo!, the exact meaning of this glyph is still being deciphered by analytical experts. It appears this unknown assailant received training over the internet and evidence has surfaced that the threat is both real and serious. The attacks are thought to be mostly domestic, though authorities have not ruled out the possibility of international strikes. Intercepted email transmissions have been decrypted to revealed grainy pictures of a number of bomb making components as seen below, it is thought that this enough firepower to strike 5 well placed blows on unsuspecting soft targets. Citizens are instructed to be wary of any unfamiliar packages, and contact the authorities immediately if they come into contact with any of the pictured items. The exact timing of these strikes is unknown, but the authorities describe it as "eminent".


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

So are the threat levels for cigar bombing in the colors and shades of wrappers??? I can't believe CNN didn't tell me about this last night. From the looks of the grainy photo there are some very nice sticks being used as explosives, can't wait to see the damage from these attacks!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

!Viva el humo¡


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

"Confidence is high, repeat, confidence is high."


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL - awesome...can't wait to see it land!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Recent intel has indicated that orders for two strikes have already been given. Given the credibility of the intelligence information, the threat level has been raised from orange to red as citizens prepare for the strike.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

ok now youre scaring the children...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> ok now youre scaring the children...


Dude that was a Obama lecture, Jeez!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

In speaking with the ADF & AFP, I have been informed that the threat is negligible on this continent but there is a travel advisory warning current for the continental U.S.A. Sounds good to me as I'm not travelling at the moment.:ballchain: <Business.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Authorities have confirmed an additional 3 strikes have been initiated by the Smoky Dawn Front. Officials caution citizens to remain vigilant in these trying times, and not to let fear become the enemy as they work to thwart the organization's plans. They are advising citizens to prepare for the possible fallout by stocking up on staples such as lighters, fluid and cutters should the strike affect their direct vicinity.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Dude that was a Obama lecture, Jeez!


LOL - awesome

_additional 3 strikes have been initiated by the Smoky Dawn Front. _

so what is this Smoky Dawn Front???????:cell:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

> so what is this Smoky Dawn Front???????:cell:


A homegrown cell of militant smokers which terrorizes random citizens through unexpected and merciless bombings by exploiting weaknesses in the United States Postal Service and other delivery methods.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You know I don't speak Spanish....

Nice weapons you got there!!! I hope they are going way south.... Like out of the country where Kangaroo's live


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> You know I don't speak Spanish....
> 
> Nice weapons you got there!!! I hope they are going way south.... Like out of the country where Kangaroo's live


No Roo's here! *Running around with a stick, chasing them away* I cant see a thing!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Watch out, the Smoky Dawn Front mean business!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ught-middle-terrorist-attack.html#post2837329


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> No Roo's here! *Running around with a stick, chasing them away* I cant see a thing!


I hope the neighbors don't mind you chasing Roo's with your pants down....:roll:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I hope the neighbors don't mind you chasing Roo's with your pants down....:roll:


AhaaaaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaaaaaa. Nope, very few neighbors. I often walk out and open the front gate dressed in nothing but boxers. This street is industrial zoning. Nobody gives a crap unless Tash shows her face. LOL.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> AhaaaaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaaaaaa. Nope, very few neighbors. I often walk out and open the front gate dressed in nothing but boxers. This street is industrial zoning. Nobody gives a crap unless Tash shows her face. LOL.


Must be nice to be out by nobody. I am in a townhome with neighbors above and next to me. Luckily I am the end unit so I have the yard part of the building

Tash shows her face is a bad thing???


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Must be nice to be out by nobody. I am in a townhome with neighbors above and next to me. Luckily I am the end unit so I have the yard part of the building
> 
> *Tash shows her face is a bad thing??*


 No, quite the opposite. 
LOL


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I got hit tonight! I've been out all day at the family place out in Little Dixie and when I got home the mailbox door flew off the hinges!

The ordnance included (our camara is not working or I'd post pics):

Graycliff Churchill with a blue band
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto
5 Vegas 2008 Limitada Torpedo
Oliva V Robusto (I think...about 5x52)

Many, many thanks to our Brother Brad, Kether in Malkuth! I think I'll fire up the relic now!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Nobody gives a crap unless Tash shows her face. LOL.


:hail::hail::hail:Warren, Warren, Warren !!! :dunno: what to do with you.
You cannot be be left alone for 5mins LOL. :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> :hail::hail::hail:Warren, Warren, Warren !!! :dunno: what to do with you.
> You cannot be be left alone for 5mins LOL. :hail::hail::hail:


Nope. Not safe to leave me alone, thinking, looking at my humi, devious thoughts abound!8):wink::biggrin:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Four Down, One to Go, where it will land, No Body Knows.

¡Viva El Humo!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

There are only 6 BOTL that I know of that live far enough away for it to take this long. I am one of them. :dunno::fear::clock:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I bet you know....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> There are only 6 BOTL that I know of that live far enough away for it to take this long. I am one of them. :dunno::fear::clock:


Our mail system is a little messed up, so it could take that long to go 2 states over


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Our mail system is a little messed up, so it could take that long to go 2 states over


Nice to know, I'm getting tired of re-assembling myself. LOL:closed_2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I could be wrong. My wife says I am always wrong...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya never know, I originally sent Shuckins bomb to TX instead of TN by mistyping on the USPS website, didn't even notice until I checked the DC and it was being returned to sender (Who knew there was actually a Celina, TX). Luckily I got another box fairly quickly before the other's got back, so a few smokes took a little vacation on my dime, lol.



Tashaz said:


> There are only 6 BOTL that I know of that live far enough away for it to take this long. I am one of them. :dunno::fear::clock:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> (Who knew there was actually a Celina, TX).


I knew! I knew!

I always thought they only used the zip code...learn sumpthin' ever day! :dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cant be any worse than AusPost. I can get a package sent to the states in 7 days. Can take 5 just to go across the country. At least you guys get saturday deliveries, not here.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice lookin sticks there. looks like the bombs are being made with dynamite now. awsome.......


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Cant be any worse than AusPost. I can get a package sent to the states in 7 days. Can take 5 just to go across the country. At least you guys get saturday deliveries, not here.


there was talk of them dropping down to a 5 day week like your system. Not sure if it will happen or not. Just depends on how bad things get in the states.

So is Aussie hurting like America is?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> there was talk of them dropping down to a 5 day week like your system. Not sure if it will happen or not. Just depends on how bad things get in the states.
> 
> So is Aussie hurting like America is?


I hear a lot of statistics but on the ground, no, we are not. It's coming though in my opinion, just been delayed by the amount of money injected into the economy by the govt. Spent the whole warchest. Politics? Enough of that! LOL.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Someday..... This attack will happen.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Or this!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

beep-beep!


----------

